# Importing a Vehicle to Canada



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Was wondering if any of our members have any "first-hand" experience with importing a vehicle to Canada from the USA ?*

Reading thru the various "rules & regulations" of Transport Canada, CBSA, the RIV etc. etc. makes it seem a rather daunting task  

Anyone out there have the *"How To for Dummies" version of this process * - - which is probably not all that complicated after you've done it once.....

There seem to be some differences if the vehicle is more than 15 years old - my current interest is in a 1990 Nissan product.

Any help / clarification would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks and cheers = Roger


----------



## Stealth2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

I brought in my Stealth two years ago from Seattle, and just got off the phone with my buddy who is on the road, just brought across a 04 Porshe Boxter S..... 

Let me say this.... if the Xtrail was available in the usa, and/or i didn t save 7k off the msrp, i would have never bought a vehicle in Canada.... 

I was at the border for 20 min. bring my car across and saved 11 000. My dad brought over and brand new Mitsu Eclipse...off the lot in Ore., brought it in and saved 10k...

Follow what the RIV website says and go for it! Its a piece of cake.... EVERY question you have can be answered from that site....


----------



## Stealth2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

oh ya.. if a vehicle is over 15 years old... NO DUTY!!!
If a vehicle is MADE in USA... NO DUTY!!!
only a vehicle made over seas must one pay 6% duty on....


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Stealth2424 said:


> oh ya.. if a vehicle is over 15 years old... NO DUTY!!!
> If a vehicle is MADE in USA... NO DUTY!!!
> only a vehicle made over seas must one pay 6% duty on....


Thanks Stealth.

The RIV is quite helpful BUT it's the seemingly contradictory info that has me confused....

Here's what I'm interested in buying (click on images to enlarge):

I figure this would do nicely for the summer and leave the X-T for the late fall/winter.











It's a 1990 NISSAN 300ZX. 

While it is over 15 years old (no duty) it is not made in the good old USA !

Does that mean that I have to pay the 6 % or does the 15 year thing over-ride that - - do you know ? Perhaps your bud might know as he brought in a non-American car.

Thanks for any additional info.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice Car, there is a similiar one here in Sydney, not sure of the year though, and it's more of a mustang red. Driving TV did a series on importing. Just search importing, 4 videos come up.

Driving Television - Watch Coast to Coast Every Week!


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks evjm - that was quite helpful.

There's also one other video that is helpful - go to "inside Line" and there's one about finding a "unique" vehicle outside of your home area..

Cheers = Roger


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Wow! Nice choice Roger.
Is that car turbo or N/A?


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Non turbo - - 3.0 with a 5 speed will be enough for me to handle  

It is a nice vehicle and there are many other nice ones out there - especially in the Southern US...

However, the cost of importing one may be prohibitive.

It's starting to look like a "non-American" produced car, even though it's more than 15 years old, will be subject to the 6.1 % duty :loser: 

I have no/zero interest in a "domestic" car.

So, there the exchange rate, then the 6.1%, then some other "fees" followed by inspection costs, the HST (14%) and the license cost ($180).....

All of this adds a considerable amount to the purchase price, especially if it's a bit high in the first place.

But the fat lady has not sung as yet - I'm still working on it  

Cheers = Roger


----------



## Stealth2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

the 15 yr old rule would negate the duty costs, so your good there... as for the HSt.. 14 %?? Good Lord man thats brutal! Drive import it into Alberta man! haha With the cdn dollar where it is now.....go for it man.. But ya that 15% HST would make me think twice too ;(


----------



## corykg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Roger,

I've been heavily researching this topic of late. Your car would not be subject to the 6.1% duty, but you would pay 6% GST when you come across the border and then 15% HST when you go to register the vehicle. 

The cost of importing for you would thus be:
the price of the car (+ exchange) + GST + import fee (about 220) + a/c and misc fee (about 200) + HST + any mods needed to clear inspection (probably less than a few hundred dollars)


Importing car to canada HOW-TO.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

corykg:

Thanks kindly for this - I figured someone else might be "exploring" this topic.

The link is great.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

corykg said:


> Hi Roger,
> 
> I've been heavily researching this topic of late. Your car would not be subject to the 6.1% duty, but you would pay 6% GST when you come across the border and then 15% HST when you go to register the vehicle.
> 
> ...


The above is true, except for the 6% GST. The HST already covers this tax. When I worked for customs I recommended people get the VIN number and have it checked out before crossing. Check with your local provincial DOT and see if they will allow it, then check with the federal agencies.

Greg


----------



## Nikimathew (Sep 9, 2008)

*How to Import a Vehicle into Canada*

Thinking of importing a car, truck, van, motorcycle, or any other passenger vehicle into Canada from the U.S.? You've come to the right place. At this website I will attempt to explain, from the perspective of someone who has a bit of experience importing vehicles into Canada, the importing process. Everything from purchasing and picking the right vehicle, all the way to what to do at the border, and of course what you need to do once you cross the border and are in Canada.


--------------
Nikimathew
word of mouth marketing


----------

